# Handy akzeptiert jar nicht



## Tiakaniz (6. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin neu hier und konfrontiere euch gleich mit einem Problem welches mir seit über einer Woche den Kopf zerbricht und ich bis jetzt onoch keine Lösung für fand. Vorweg ich arbeite mit Eclipse und EclipseMe, dazu Java 1.6 und das WTK 2.5.2.

Nun zum Problem: Ich habe ein Midlet geschrieben welche im Emulator funktionierte und ich dann unter J2ME -> create package exportierte. Nun sagt mir mein Handy (Sony Ericsson W890i) operation fehlgeschlagen wenn ich installieren will. Also schrieb ich erstmal zum testen ein einfaches HelloWorld-Programm welches sich auch nicht auf dem Handy installieren ließ. Also liegt es schonmal nicht am Code. Ich habe dann unzählige andere EInstellungen versucht und immer wieder das gleiche Ergebnis... es funktionierte nciht. Dann habe ich ein Freund gebeten meinen Quellcode zu nehmen und auf seinem Rechner ein Projekt zu machen -> dieses jar ließ sich installieren und die Anwendung funktionierte tadellos. Also deinstallierte ich eclipse und alles was mit Java zu tun hat und installierte alles neu, aber ich habe immernoch dieses Problem.

Ich hatte vorher auch noch einmal das Sony SDK insttalliert und ich vermute es hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, weil der Freund hat alles indetisch nur er hatte nciht das Sony SDK installiert. Jedoch ist bei mir auch nicht mehr das Sony SDK installiert und verzweifle langsam echt, denn ich kann nciht jedes Mal meinen freund fragen ob er für mich die jars macht. Bitte helft mir!

Falls ihr irgendwelche weiteren Informationen braucht, fragt einfach... ich bekommt alle Informationen die zum Lösen des Problems notwendig sind.


----------



## Tiakaniz (7. Mrz 2009)

Problem-Update: Ich habe jetzt aus Lauter Verzweiflung Netbeans 6.5 installiert und damit versucht, aber ich kann dort nichtmal ein JavaMe-Projekt erstellen. Wenn ich ein Projekt erstellen will bekomm ich ne Exception: 

```
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.util.HashSet.<init>(HashSet.java:99)
	at org.netbeans.modules.mobility.project.ui.wizard.ConfigurationsSelectionPanelGUI.isValid(ConfigurationsSelectionPanelGUI.java:191)
	at java.awt.Component.invalidateIfValid(Component.java:2740)
	at java.awt.Component.setLocale(Component.java:1810)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.<init>(JComponent.java:595)
	at javax.swing.JPanel.<init>(JPanel.java:65)
	at javax.swing.JPanel.<init>(JPanel.java:92)
	at javax.swing.JPanel.<init>(JPanel.java:100)
	at org.netbeans.modules.mobility.project.ui.wizard.ConfigurationsSelectionPanelGUI.<init>(ConfigurationsSelectionPanelGUI.java:101)
	at org.netbeans.modules.mobility.project.ui.wizard.ConfigurationsSelectionPanelGUI.<init>(ConfigurationsSelectionPanelGUI.java:94)
	at org.netbeans.modules.mobility.project.ui.wizard.ConfigurationsSelectionPanel.getComponent(ConfigurationsSelectionPanel.java:93)
	at org.openide.WizardDescriptor$Listener.actionPerformed(WizardDescriptor.java:1942)
Caused: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.openide.util.WeakListenerImpl$ProxyListener.invoke(WeakListenerImpl.java:449)
Caused: java.lang.reflect.UndeclaredThrowableException
	at $Proxy12.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1995)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2318)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:387)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:242)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:236)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6216)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3265)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:5981)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2041)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4583)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2099)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4413)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4556)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4220)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4150)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2085)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2475)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4413)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:599)
	at org.netbeans.core.TimableEventQueue.dispatchEvent(TimableEventQueue.java:104)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:269)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:178)
	at java.awt.Dialog$1.run(Dialog.java:1051)
	at java.awt.Dialog$3.run(Dialog.java:1103)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.awt.Dialog.show(Dialog.java:1101)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.superShow(NbPresenter.java:867)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.doShow(NbPresenter.java:901)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.run(NbPresenter.java:889)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.run(NbPresenter.java:109)
	at org.openide.util.Mutex.doEventAccess(Mutex.java:1355)
	at org.openide.util.Mutex.readAccess(Mutex.java:268)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.show(NbPresenter.java:874)
	at java.awt.Component.show(Component.java:1516)
	at java.awt.Component.setVisible(Component.java:1468)
	at java.awt.Window.setVisible(Window.java:841)
	at java.awt.Dialog.setVisible(Dialog.java:991)
	at org.openide.loaders.TemplateWizard.instantiateImpl(TemplateWizard.java:495)
	at org.openide.loaders.TemplateWizard.instantiate(TemplateWizard.java:362)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.project.ui.actions.NewProject$2.run(NewProject.java:139)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:209)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:597)
	at org.netbeans.core.TimableEventQueue.dispatchEvent(TimableEventQueue.java:104)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:269)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:174)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:169)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)
```

Hab mir das mal angesehen, wurde daraus aber nicht ganz schlau. Bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## ice-breaker (7. Mrz 2009)

Netbeans neu installieren ^^

Zu dem anderen Problem, schau dir die JAD Datei genau an, einige IDEs setzen zB gerne das MIDP auf 2.1 was kaum ein Handy kann, auch solltest du schauen ob nicht vllt CLDC auf 1.1 steht, dein Handy aber nur 1.0 kann (was ich bei einem aktuelleren SE nicht denke).
Ansonsten mal anschauen was die JAD sonst noch an Erweiterungen fordert, vllt ist da etwas defineirt was dein Handy nicht kann.

Wenn es gar nicht zu installieren geht ist das meist eine falsche Konfiguration in der JAD-Datei.


----------



## Tiakaniz (7. Mrz 2009)

Also ich habe in der jad MIDP 2.0 und CLDC 1.1. Ich habs auch mit anderen Konfigurationen probiert aber nichts funktioniert. Ich werde jetzt nochmal Netbeans neuinstallieren, wobei ich doch lieber eclipse nutzen möchte. Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? Falls noch Informationen benötigt werden dann fragt einfach.


----------



## Tiakaniz (7. Mrz 2009)

update: Neuinstallation von Netbeans hat auch nicht geholfen. Immernoch die selbe Exception. : (

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter


----------



## ice-breaker (7. Mrz 2009)

poste doch mal den kompletten inhalt der jad und nenn dein handymodell


----------



## Tiakaniz (7. Mrz 2009)

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]MIDlet-Version: 1.0.0
MIDlet-Vendor: Midlet Suite Vendor
MIDlet-Jar-URL: Hello.jar
MicroEdition-Configuration: CLDC-1.1
MicroEdition-Profile: MIDP-2.0
MIDlet-Name: Hello Midlet Suite
[/HIGHLIGHT]

Sony Ericsson W890i... falls du noch mehr benötigst dann sag Bescheid.


----------



## Tiakaniz (8. Mrz 2009)

Keiner mehr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## MiDniGG (9. Mrz 2009)

Dir fehlt
"MIDlet-1: FileName,,packages.Mainclass"
"MIDlet-Jar-Size: XXX"

XXX = Größe in Byte der JAR Datei. Einfach unter Eigenschaften schaun.
Warum diese Dinge nicht automatisch miterzeugt werden, weiß ich nicht. Aber so sollte es dann funktionieren.


----------



## Tiakaniz (9. Mrz 2009)

Vielen vielen Dank! Es funktioniert! Und ich grübel mehr als eine Woche warum es nicht funktioniert und dann fehlt da nur eine Zeile....


----------



## 23 (9. Mrz 2009)

Hey,

1. Installier Netbeans
2. Erstell ein neues Projekt in NB mit allen Packages usw. die du brauchst und OHNE HelloMidlet
3. Kopier deine Src Dateien in dein Netbeans Projekt (Copy-Past)
4. Bearbeite die Netbeans Projekt Einstellungen (Rechtsklick auf Projekt), wähle dort auch die Start Datei
5. Build
6. Jar aus dem Ordner /dist kopieren und auf Handy laden


----------



## MiDniGG (9. Mrz 2009)

Ja. Kenn ich so gings mir auch... Schon blöd manchmal.. :-D

Naja. Dann bin ich ja froh, wenn ich helfen konnte


----------



## manuche (9. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
beschäftige mich seit kurzem auch mit JME und habe das selbe Problem! Wenn ich das Programm (jar und jad) via Bluetooth auf mein K800i schiebe kommen die zwar an aber direkt im Anschluss bekomm ich die Meldung "Operation fehlgeschlage"! Unterstützt mein Handy da evtl irgendwas nicht?
Leider hab ihc noch zu wenig Ahnung um zu wissen, an welche Schrauben ich drehen kann... 
Gruß

*edit: Hat sich erledigt... Liegt wohl an meinem gesundheitlich angeschlagenem Handy! xD


----------

